# جامعة الزقازيق > التعليم المفتوح > الفرقة الثانية >  جريمه الرشوه

## احمد البردينى

مقدمة: 

تتعدد المصالح البشرية في الانتفاع بها وبقدر تعدد هذه المصالح تتعدد أوجه الحماية التشريعية الجنائية لها. حتى لا تتعرض الحياة البشرية في مجموعها لخلل يعطل سيرها الطبيعي. ومن أجل ذلك نري الشارع الجنائي في كافة النظم القانونية يضع نصوصاً تكفل له حماية الإنسان وسلامة الجسم والعرض والشرف والحرية الشخصية والملكية وأمن الدولة والوظيفة العامة ....... الخ. فيجرم بالتالي القتل والأذى الجسماني وكافة صور المساس بالعرض والشرف والاعتبار والقبض علي شخص بدون وجه حق والسرقة والنصب والابتزاز والاحتيال وخيانة الأمانة والاعتداء علي أمن الدولة من جهة الخارج أو الداخل والرشوة والاختلاس والتزوير والتزييف.
وتتعد الجرائم المضرة بالمصلحة العامة وفقاً للزاوية التي ننظر إليها فقد تنطوي علي عدوان علي نزاهة الوظيفة العامة كالرشوة والاختلاس كما قد تتمثل في الاعتداء علي الثقة العامة المنبعثة من المحررات أو المسكوكات كالتزوير والتزييف.
1/1/315- الرشــــــــوة
أن جريمة الرشوة تعني الاتجار بالوظيفة العامة واستغلالها للمنفعة الخاصة للموظف العام ذلك أن هذا الأخير إنما يتقاضى أجراً علي ما يقوم به من عمل ولذلك يكون مستهجناً أن يقبل أجراً عليه من الغير.فضلاً عنه أن شيوع هذه الجريمة يجعل الأغنياء وحدهم القادرين علي إنجاز مصالحهم عن طريق ما يبذلونه من مقابل للموظف العام.ومن أجل ذلك تجرم كل التشريعات الاتجار بالوظيفة العامة.
± أركان جريمة الرشوة:

ركن مفترض.

ركن مادي.

ركن معنوي.
± الركن المفترض:
والمقصود بالموظف العام هو كل من يعمل بصفة دائمة في خدمة مرفق عام أو مصلحة عامة.
- مدلول الموظف العام بمعناه الدقيق المتعارف عليه في فقه القانون الإداري لا يسعف في بعض الحالات التي تستوجب مؤاخذة مقتر فيها(جريمة الرشوة) لعدم انطباق صفة الموظف العام عليهم بالمعني السابق ولذلك. فقد نص في المادة (111) عقوبات علي أنه يعد في حكم الموظف العام:-

المستخدمون في المصالح التابعة للحكومة أو الخاضعة تحت رقابتها.

أعضاء المجالس النيابية العامة أو المحلية.

المكلفون بخدمة عامة.
المحكمون والخبراء ووكلاء النيابة والمصفون والحراس القضائيون.

أعضاء مجالس إدارة ومديرو ومستخدمو المؤسسات والشركات والجمعيات والمنظمات والمنشآت التي تساهم الدولة أو احدي الهيئات العامة في مالها بنصيب ما بأية صفة كانت.
· استثناء خاص في القانون المصري.
· نص الشارع علي اعتبار جريمة الرشوة قائمة في حالتين علي الرغم من أن المرتشي لا يتمتع بصفة الموظف العام.
· وتنص أولي هاتين المادتين علي توقيع عقوبة الرشوة علي كل طبيب أو جراح أو قابلة طلب لنفسه أو لغيره أو قبل أو أخذ وعداً أو عطية مقابل إعطاء شهادة أو بيان مزور بشأن حمل أو مرض أو عاهة أو وفاة مع علمه بتزوير ذلك.
· إذا قبل من شهد زوراً في دعوى جنائية أو مدنية عطية أو وعداً بشئ ما من أجل الإدلاء بتلك الشهادة مع كون هذه الشهادة مزورة.
1/1/1/315- الركن المادي 

أولاً: النشاط الإجرامي: صوره:-

الطلب:

وهي مبادرة الموظف العام بطلب الوعد أو العطية مقابل ما يقوم به أو يمتنع عنه من أعمال وظيفته. ويكفي مجرد الطلب من الموظف حتى ولو لم يلق قبولاً من جانب الراش.

القبول:
ويقصد به موافقة المرتشي علي الوعد أو العطية الذي يتقدم به أو بها الراش وتعتبر الجريمة قائمة بمجرد هذا القبول سوءاَ وفيّ ألراش بوعده أم نكل عنه.

الأخذ:

ويقصد به استلام الموظف العام أو انتفاعه بمقابل الاتجار بوظيفته وتعتبر بذلك أخطر صور الركن المادي في جريمة الرشوة حيث يكون الموظف قد قبض فعلاً ثمن الاتجار بوظيفته.

موضوع النشاط الإجرامي
يجب أن ينصب الطلب أو القبول أو الأخذ- علي التفصيل السابق- علي فائدة أو عطية أو وعد بها ولم يشترط الشارع أن تكون تلك المنفعة أو العطية من طبيعة خاصة فيستوي أن تكون مالاً مادياً نقدياً أو غير نقدي أو أن تكون منفعة يجلبها الراش للمرتشي. كترفيه أو جلب علاوة له أو قضاء سهرة معه أو توظيف ابنه.

غاية النشاط الإجرامي:

أن يكون له نصيب ولو ضئيل في ممارسة هذا العمل يمكنه من تحقيق الغاية المقصودة من النشاط الإجرامي في ثلاث صور:-

أداء عمل من أعمال الوظيفة:

فيمثل ذلك في أداء الموظف عملاً من أعمال وظيفته أو يزعم أو يتوهم أنها كذلك.

الامتناع عن عمل من أعمال الوظيفة:

وهو يتحقق في حالة ما إذا أحجم الموظف العام عن أداء عمل يوجب القانون عليه أداؤه.

الإخلال بواجبات الوظيفة:

تعتبر هذه الصورة من صور الاتجار بالوظيفة العامة أشمل من سابقتيها وشاملة لهما.





الرشوة اللاحقة:
غالباَ يكون المقابل بقصد تحقيق تلك الغاية مستقبلاً. ولكن قد يحدث أن يرتكب الموظف العام النشاط الإجرامي مع سبق اتفاق بينه وبين صاحب المصلحة ثم يعقب ذلك تفصيلاً مقابلاً لما أداة من عمل أو امتناع أو إخلال بواجبات الوظيفة العامة.وتسمي هذه الصورة بالرشوة اللاحقة.وتفترض هذه الجريمة كذلك أن العمل أو الامتناع مخالفاَ دائماً لواجبات الوظيفة.
1/2/1/315- الركن المعنوي:

القصد الجنائي:

العلم : يجب أن يكون الموظف العام علي علم بأن ما يتقاضاه ليس إلا مقابلاً لأداء عمل من أعمال وظيفته أو للامتناع عنه أو للإخلال بواجبات الوظيفة.

الإرادة: يجب أن تتوافر لدي الموظف العام إرادة طلب أو قبول أو أخذ الوعد أو العطية. فإن كان ذلك غير جدي فلا يتوافر لديه القصد الجنائي كما لو كان يقصد إيقاع الراش في أيدي رجال السلطة العامة.
1/3/1/315- عقوبة الرشوة
القاعدة العامة والظروف المشددة:

أما العقوبة الأصلية فهي الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة.

أما العقوبة التكميلية الوجوبية الأولي هي الغرامة النسبية.

حيث نصت المادة 103 عقوبات علي معاقبة المرتشي بغرامة لا تقل عن ألف جنيه ولا تزيد علي ما ارتشي به وإذا تعدد المرتشون كانوا متضمانين في دفع مبلغ الغرامة.

أما العقوبة التكميلية الوجوبية الثانية:- فهي المصادرة
حيث نصت المادة 110 عقوبات علي أن يحكم في جميع الأحوال بمصادرة ما يدفعه الراش أو الوسيط علي سبيل الرشوة.

وبينت بعد ذلك العقوبات التبعية: كالعزل من الوظيفة أو حرمانه من الترشيح للمجالس النيابية ومن قبول شهادته أمام القضاء.

تشديد عقوبة الرشوة في حالتين :
الأولي:- إذا كان الغرض من الرشوة هو الامتناع عند عمل من أعمال الوظيفة العامة أو الإخلال بوجباتها وحينئذ ينحصر أثر التشديد في مضاعفة الغرامة فتصبح ألفي جنيه كحد أدني ويصل إلي ضعف قيمة الفائدة كحد أقصي.
الثانية:- إذا كان الغرض من الرشوة ارتكاب جريمة يقرر لها القانون عقوبة أشد من عقوبة الأشغال الشاقة المؤبدة، أي الإعدام. فحينئذ يجب الحكم بتلك الأخيرة. كما لو كان الغرض من الرشوة ارتكاب جريمة من جرائم أمن الدولة من جهة الخارج التي يقرر لها القانون عقوبة الإعدام.




عقوبة المساهمين في الجريمة:
معاقبة كل من الراشي والوسيط بالعقوبة المقررة للمرتشي. ومع ذلك فهو يجيز إعفاؤهم من العقوبة إذا أخبر السلطات بالجريمة أو اعترف بها ولذلك قرر الشارع المصري إعفاء الراشي أو الوسيط في حالتين:-
الأولي: الإخبار عن الجريمة: ويتحقق ذلك بأن يتقدم الراش أو الوسيط بإبلاغ السلطات العامة عن وقوع الجريمة والغرض هنا أن الجريمة قد وقعت ولكنها لازالت في طي الكتمان.
الثانية: الاعتراف بالجريمة: الغرض في هذه الحالة أن الجريمة قد وقعت وعلمت بها السلطات العامة غير أنها تكون في حاجة إلي العلم بكافة وقائعها وملابستها ومن ثم فإن قام الراش أو الوسيط بالاعتراف الكامل تفصيلاً، بحيث يكون من شأن تمكين السلطات العامة من القبض علي مرتكبي الجريمة وتحريك الدعوى العمومية ضدهم. والاعتراف الذي يعتد به القانون هو الذي يحصل أمام جهة الحكم.
2/1/315- الجرائم الملحقة بالرشوة:
غير أن الواقع العملي قد يأتي ببعض صور الاتجار بالوظيفة العامة من قريب أو من بعيد ولو تركت هذه الصور لنصوص الرشوة بمعناها الدقيق لأفلت من العقاب الكثيرين ممن قد تسول لهم أنفسهم المساهمة فيها . لذلك كان جديراً بالشارع أن يفرد نصوصاً تؤثم تلك الصور، وتوقع فاعلها تحت طائلة العقاب.
· رشوة المستخدم الخاص:
لقد تدخل المشرع في هذا الشأن بصورتين أولاهما أن الجريمة الصادرة عن المستخدم الخاص تقف عن مجرد الجنحة. بينما ارتفع بها في الثانية إلي مرتبة الجناية.

رشوة المستخدم الخاص المعتبرة جنحة

· الركن المفترض:
لا يشترط في فاعل تلك الجريمة أن يكون موظفاً عاماً، بل العكس يجب أن يكون مستخدم لدي فرد عادي أو في مشروع خاص أو لدي هيئة خاصة لا تخضع لإشراف الدولة بالمرة. ومعني هذا وجوب علاقة تعاقدية بينه وبين صاحب العمل تستتبع قيام رابطة التبعية. مثل خدم المنزل ومن في حكمهم من سائقه وحارسه . . . الخ والسكرتير الخاص، وناظر العزبة.
- الركن المادي: يتفق هذا الركن في هذه الجريمة مع نظيره في جريمة الرشوة ولكنه يختلف عنه بعد ذلك من عدة نواحي.
أولها:- أن يكون العمل الذي يخل به الموظف: إقداما أو أحجاماً داخلاً فالاختصاص المتفق عليه مع رب العمل فلا يكفي هنا الزعم بالاختصاص أو الاختصاص الخاطئ.
ثانيها:- إن فعل الارتشاء يجب أن يكون سابقاً أو علي الأقل معاصراً لتنفيذ العمل أو الامتناع المطلوب من المستخدم ذلك إن المشرع لم يحرم الرشوة اللاحقة في نطاق الأعمال الخاصة.
- الركن المعنوي: يجب أن يتوافر لدي الجاني القصد الجنائي بعنصرية العلم والإرادة فيجب أن ينصرف علمه إلي صفة التبعية التي تربطه برب العمل وبأن ما يقوم به من سلوك إجرامي إنما يعني الإخلال بواجبات الخدمة المفروض عليه نتيجة لتلك العلاقة. فضلاً عن علمه بتخلف علم ورضاء صاحب العمل بما يأتيه من سلوك ومن ثم يجب أن تتجه إرادته إلي تنفيذ ما وعد به من أداء عمل أو امتناع عنه ولو لم يقم بذلك.
-العقوبة: يحكم علي الجاني بالحبس الذي لا تزيد مدته عن سنتين والغرامة التي تتراوح بين مائتي جنيه وخمسمائة. أو بإحدى هاتين العقوبتين

رشــوة المستخدم الخاص المعتبرة جناية.
المشرع أنزلها منزلة وسطي من حيث العقوبة بين رشوة الموظف العام وجنحة المستخدم الخاص.

الركن المفترض:

هذه الجريمة لا يرتكبها موظف عام ولا مستخدم لدي فرد أو هيئة خاصة ولكن يرتكبها موظف بإحدى الشركات المساهمة أو احدي الجمعيات التعاونية أو النقابات المنشأة طبقاً للقواعد المقررة قانوناً أو بإحدى المؤسسات أو الجمعيات المعتبرة قانوناً ذات نفع عام.وتربطه بها علاقة قانونية تخوله سلطة العمل باسمها ولحسابها.

الركن المادي:

يتمثل الركن المادي في هذه الجريمة في كل طلب أو قبول أو أخذ يصدر عن الجاني يتعلق بوعد أو عطية لقاء أداء عمل أو لامتناع من عمل أو الإخلال بواجبات الوظيفة علي وجه العموم.

الركن المعنوي:

ويتمثل في القصد الجنائي الذي ينهض علي علم الموظف أو انصراف إرادته إلي كافة مكونات الجريمة.

العقوبة:

توسط المشرع في شأن العقاب علي هذه الجريمة فلم يرتفع بالعقوبة إلي مرتبة العقوبة المقررة لجريمة الرشوة بمعناها الدقيق ولم يهبط بها إلي درجة العقوبة التي قررها لرشوة المستخدم الخاص فنراه يقرر لفاعلها عقوبة السجين التي لا تزيد عن سبع سنوات.ويحكم بغرامة نسبية- كعقوبة تكميلية وجوبيه لا تقل عن 500 جنيه ولا تزيد علي ما أعطي أو وعد به.

كما تطبق في شأنها قواعد الإعفاء.




_________________
اللهم من اعتز بك فلن يذل،
ومن اهتدى بك فلن يضل،
ومن استكثر بك فلن يقل،
ومن استقوى بك فلن يضعف،
ومن استغنى بك فلن يفتقر،
ومن استنصر بك فلن يخذل،
ومن استعان بك فلن يغلب،
ومن توكل عليك فلن يخيب،
ومن جعلك ملاذه فلن يضيع،
ومن اعتصم بك فقد هدى إلى صراط مستقيم،
اللهم فكن لنا وليا ونصيرا، وكن لنا معينا ومجيرا، إنك كنت بنا بصيرا
اللهم صل و سلم و بارك علي سيدنا محمد و علي آله
و صحبه و سلم و الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## احمد البردينى

نسال الله ان يجعل  الخير الذى يقدمه هذا المنتدى فى ميزان حسناتك يادكتوره

----------


## عرفة الصعيدى

*لا اله الا الله وحدة لا شريك له ,له الملك وله الحمد يحي ويميت وهو رب العرش العظيم*

----------


## sayedseed

احسنت موضوع رائع 
بالتوفيق

----------


## رنيم حمدي

موضوع رائع

----------

